# Ponce inlet-- need advice



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I'm planning on fishing the Florida east coast in March. Does anyone on this site have any experience fishing Ponce Inlet Jetty for Bluefish and 
Whiting? Is the north jetty as good as the piers for catching these species? I use gotchas on the piers. Is the same lure preferable on the jetty
for Blues? I am assuming that the end of the jetty is the best area? How much wave action does it take for the jetty end to ne inaccessible?

jf


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

look up our fellow member "patindaytona" in the members list. look at some of his past posts about Ponce Inlet
and you will see he fishes there a lot. Maybe you can pick up some pointers from him.
Flounder on finger mullet are is the most common.
sheepshead on fidler crabs are good around structure.
then, you have all the unexpected fun just for good measure !!!
fresh cut bait is always good


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Ponce Flounder*

Over the past few months, I have seen so many articles and posts on this site as well as others,
about gut hooking Flounder. Ponce Inlet has a very good population of Flounder.
You might want to do some research of what tackle and *hooks* to use for that area to avoid the gut hook problem.
Personally, I do not target flounder so I can not offer any advice on this particular flat fish.
Good Luck !!!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

The Spring flounder run can be good some years some not so much. Mud minnows are best!


----------

